# Seagate Hard disk Bad sector and seatools short and long test both failed



## paroh (Nov 27, 2009)

As Seagate Hard disk going bad (contains Bad sector) and seatools short and long test both failed. But the hard disk is still in warranty (1 year warranty remained). 
Can u please help me how to send the hard disk to seagate.

If any one of u send ever send the hard disk to the seagate for the replacement of the drive? 

Please tell me the complete procedure.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 27, 2009)

Where r u from??

I'm from Kolkata and recently 1wk ago one of my friend got his seagate pata 80GB HDD replaced from its service centre. The hdd was 3yrs old.

Search for the seagate service centre and then go there and register ur product. They will give u a date for return, go on that date and bring ur replaced/repaired HDD back.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 27, 2009)

Bad sector can be repaired, but since ur hdd is under warrenty, replace it.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2009)

Your location ?


----------



## paroh (Nov 28, 2009)

CA50 said:


> Bad sector can be repaired, but since ur hdd is under warrenty, replace it.



yes i know there is software name HDD Regenerator that can repair bad sector only if it is wrongly marked. But in my case both bad sector + long test by seagate (seatools) failed.


@kanjar my location is in delhi


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

I had the exact same problem. They replaced my HDD within a week. Don't expect data recovery. Seagate Helpline : 18004254535

Ask all that you want there.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 28, 2009)

paroh said:


> yes i know there is software name HDD Regenerator that can repair bad sector only if it is wrongly marked. But in my case both bad sector + long test by seagate (seatools) failed.



don't mind buddy, once da bad sectored r repaired, i think da seagate test wil pass. Don't take tension get ur hdd replaced. When mine failed i repaired it coz mine was not under warrenty


----------

